# Porn is overtaking the DBS industry.



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

This is just my opinion but I think porn is or is about to overtake dbs ....

I suspect a hybrid sports/porno channel is on the horizon as well as a Classic Porn Channel and a Porno audio channel to be part of Music choice or Muzak.

I would not be surprised if New Frontier Media (Ten, Xtasy etc) put in a bid for D*TV or if Playboy made Charlie ERgen an offer he couldn't pass up.

At the rate all this is going the porn distributors/producers will end up controlling dbs outright .... porn will be offered as part of basic programming packages.

This has got to be stopped ... the porn train must be derailed before humanity is destroyed.

Just my opinion


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Please provide anything even remotely close to a valid statistic that even alludes to anything you are predicting??? * I Suspect* and * I would not be surprised* do not in any way prove your point.

And if you understood anything about what you are talking about you would know the porn producers don't want their stuff on basic cable, there is very little money to be made in basic cable, they make much more money having the a-la-carte channels. Why make at best $1-3 a month on basic when they can charge $9.99 per pay per view or $25-$30 month. You can't even get a monthly rate porn channels on D* except for Playboy since the producers want the $9.99/PPV instead of a flat monthly rate. A far cry from the Basic Cable flood you predict without any proof.

How does the producer of one set of porn channels have enough money to purchase D* or E*. Plus they already have their channels airing on the systems, what benefit could they get from buying a DBS provider.

And the fact that there is the V chip in every reciever or Adult-Lock on Dish recievers makes your assumption even less valid.

Turn on any news channel you wish right now, seriously, there are alot more pressing issues going on than this fantasy you have just made up.


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

A porn muzak channel??? Background noise included? :lol:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

We are all entitled to our opinions. You ahve ststed before that you think you are too weak to resist the porn if it is there. Well perhaps. But there are many, many ways to keep it out of your home.

I don't order porn. I block it from my guide and I could care less about it. If my provider or the other one has recently added a porn channel I am not even aware of it. If others wish to watch it well that is their business. I don't want to control what enters their homes just as I am glad that no one controls what comes into mine.

I have the AT 150. The Supers, DC locals and HBO. Not a single channel is devorted to porn and I have lots of sports, movies, spiritual, and educational programming to choose from.

I don't think ANYONE should be forced to have porn in their homes. However if an adult chooses to have it there. Well it is their house.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Porn is not evertaking the DBS industry, although it will always be there for both companies. Beleive it or not the pron channels help keep you bill down.

Mysefl, I am waiting for a HDTV Porn Channel


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I have not seen any increase in the number of porn channels on DBS... The way you talk one would assume they are adding porn channels all the time. Except for the unexplained PPV porn charges some people have reported, I have not seen porn attack anyone.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Mysefl, I am waiting for a HDTV Porn Channel  *


You'll change your mind the first time you see a HDTV airing of a Ron Jeremy scene.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Gcutler, your right! I want no fat balding italian guys on my HD porn :lol:

You got to admit its a great way to sell HDTV's. (I can see it now... "Hey buddy, want to see how good HDTV really looks... look at this!") 

A lot of people don't realize that if it was not for Porn there would have been a home electronics craze! The reason VCR's and Camcorders became popular was indeed because of the porn industry.

Sad but true fact.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

I have heard thru the grapevine that porn will be offered as part of basic programming packages ... and the devious thing here is how they plan on pushing it.

Get this ... porn will be offered as health and fitness tv ... they figure that sex is exercise and should be aired universally.

This is an OUTRAGE!


----------



## Dgenx321 (Jan 1, 2003)

You're crazy, it'll never be offered in a basic package. For one it makes a load of cash for both providers. Are you saying there should be no porn channels period?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hector get real, there is no way porn will ever become part of the basic programing package here in the USA. In the US it is all about money. In other countries, sex is a part of life and the culture, go to europe and just watch the commercials, I be you see more naked people in commercials then you do on an entire night of HBO. 

(I know in many other countries it is, even in Canada who airs Uncut movies and even the Osbornes uncencerd!)



> Get this ... porn will be offered as health and fitness tv ... they figure that sex is exercise and should be aired universally


I guess you have never saw an issue of National Geographic. :lol:


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hectorshelagh2001 _
> *I have heard thru the grapevine that porn will be offered as part of basic programming packages ... and the devious thing here is how they plan on pushing it.
> 
> Get this ... porn will be offered as health and fitness tv ... they figure that sex is exercise and should be aired universally.
> ...


*Heard It Thru The Grapevine* is still not a valid source. Do you believe everything you hear over the grapevine? And what grapevine are you listening to? What percentage of "Heard It Thru The Grapvine" has come true for you???

Now might it be from Bert Gordon http://www.dbsforums.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=004566

Or are you Bert Gordon? Either way "BOTH" of you have shown no proof other than heresay.

It is fine to post what you hear on the grapevine, but to react the way you do to the grapevine makes me wonder what else you are reacting to on the grapvine???

Gee, Everyone I know (and everyone they know) seem to be pre-occupied with a little war going on across the globe, so this is the topic of conversation you are having. Talk about single minded, that it the *OUTRAGE* if you ask me


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Hector you calim lots of sources but feif any of your predictions have ever panned out. You used to deluge another forum with all kind of strange info from insiders. In most cases it not only was not true it wasn't even possible. I sincerely doubt you heard this anywhere. I think you fabricated it. 

I am sorry but I think you are obsessed with porn. Rather than banning it I think you should seek the advice of a spiritual adviser since I gather from your posts that you are a religious man.

I am fairly certain that Hector and Bert are the same person but I see no harm in him posting threads in both forums. People do that all the time and since his name here would not be acceptable in the other forum (as it is in the other places he posts) he simply used a name that was in accordance with the rules over there.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

DBS providers make way too much money on porn channels to give them away in the basic package for free. I think you are safe, and the Porn people will not be buying out DBS providers...


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firephoto _
> *A porn muzak channel??? Background noise included? :lol: *


UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH yeaahhhhhhhhhh baby thats itttttt oooooooo yeahhhhhhhhhhh:rolling:


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hectorshelagh2001 _
> *I have heard thru the grapevine that porn will be offered as part of basic programming packages ... and the devious thing here is how they plan on pushing it.
> 
> Get this ... porn will be offered as health and fitness tv ... they figure that sex is exercise and should be aired universally.
> ...


OMG......is THAT what those thighmaster infomercial are all about?!!!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Porn helped the DBS and cable tv industry grow, sex sells. If you don't like it, don't watch it. I hate Lifetime and LMN and I think those channels are trash, but skip right past them. There are 6 adult channels on Dish about about the same on DirecTV, I don't foresee Hef of someone at New Frontier put in a bid for D* or make an offer to Charlie. In fact, I don't think New Frontier and Charlie get along as well as they should. Pleasure was removed some time ago and and replaced with Hot Zone and plus there are two other New Frontier channels Dish doesn't have (True Blue and some other one). Porn channels produce a huge return on investment and that's something, like it or not, will never change.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hectorshelagh2001 _
> *porn will be offered as part of basic programming packages*


Oh yeah, that was the Skin-emax almost-free-with-HBO bundle, right? That was months ago!


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Ahhhh...How to get more pleasure from my BowFlex...


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

There is a pornopoly in DBS .... pretty soon their will be sports/porn programming packages.

Mark my words.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Is that before or after Pigs learn to fly?

Anyways nothing more that can be said about this topic that has not already been said.  With that I close this thread.

May the force be with you.


----------

